# Turning a silk purse into a sow's ear



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

A trip to a tourist town in the San Diego hills turned up an LGB Chloe for the unbelievable price of $40 at an "antique" mall. It was So dirty that disassembly was called for to get at all the nooks and crannies. This is what the silk purse looked like.......








As the work went on it occurred to me that the power block, rods and cylinders would be a perfect fit to create a model of a locomotive that lives about a quarter mile from us. It is a Porter FIRELESS loco that was built for the Apache Powder Company near Benson Arizona. They manufactured dynamite and couldn't have any fire in the complex for obvious reasons. The loco here in Fallbrook was No. 2 of three that works at the plant. It was built in 1926 and is stored in a building with a a Porter 0-4-0 and a number of rail relics. It rarely gets out of the building but I was there when it came out a couple of years ago. We pumped in some air from a compressor and it ran for a short distance silently and speedily. I was able to take a number of pictures of it and dragged them out of the computer to guide the construction of the model. Here's one.......









It is not in the best of shape as you can see but was sufficiently UGLY to stir my creative juices. This is one sow's ear of a locomotive for sure.

The power came from steam that was fed into the tank (you can't call it a boiler) from a static steam boiler somewhere away from the the dangerous areas. There are tri-cocks on the backhead so there was obviously water (hot, I assume) involved. The owner tried to explain the total function but it didn't make sense to me, you know, like electronics today. 
.......
Here's a shot of her when she was brand new in the Porter factory








On to the model.....Styrene, my favorite medium contributed most of the structure. There is a bit of brass and some wood for the bumpers. 



























Finished and painted as new.









Painted and a bit weathered as she would have looked at work. 


















My neighbor has some Apache Powder rolling stock and I'll soon 

be taking some pictures of them to give this thing something to pull.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW thats cool, but I can't beleive you cut up a Chloe







Cant wait to see what you do with the rest of the engine


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a pretty good looking model. Excellent work Interesting how the cylinders are on the opposite end from normal. 

You say that the real thing actually was able to run? 

Scott


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW! great model, Bob!. 

In case you're interested: 
The pressure tank would have been filled with superheated (above 212 deg.) water and steam, under pressure. As the steam was used, the drop in pressure would allow the water to boil, providing more steam. The process continues until the temperature drops to 212, at which point the water will no longer boil and maintain pressure. It's based on the fact that water under pressure boils at temperatures much higher than 212, so by providing water at several hundred degrees, the engine could work for hours on a single fill-up.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob...another fantastic creation. I continue to be amazed at your modeling abilities. This is going to be a fine addition to the Door Hollow Shortline...and I look forward to seeing it at the SWGRS.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you've gone and done it again Bob... another outstanding job.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

So ugly it's beautiful. Great modeling!


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks much nicer/more interesting than the original "silk purse" if you ask me!

Regards,


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice one Bob


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Awwwww mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn, do you know how long I've WANTED a Chloe, or Olamana? (but couldn't justify the $250 for one)... I think I'm gonna go cry now......

Nice model, but stilll....


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Another great one, Bob. I love your choices of subject matter when it comes to your bashes. Always visually interesting and built to your usual high standards. Can't wait to see it run on the Door Hollow! 
Chris


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, gents, for your kind words. I do seem drawn to oddball and generally UGLY locomotives. Saddle tankers are at the top of my list. They can be really ugly. Here's two more that I've built.........

This is a model of a standard gauge oil burner that lives in the Orange Empire Rail Museum in Perris CA. I liked the way the oil tank blended with the water tank. The model is based on a Bachmann "Indie" block and works.












This was named the Ugly Duckling by it's owners. It was a product of the Vulcan Iron works in 1901 and served several masters hauling logs and whatever was asked of it. The model is based on a Bachmann 0-4-0 block. 











My interest area seems to focus on things that you just don't see every day. I DO have fun.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Bob. But for 40 bucks, you couldn't buy a motor block that was suitable.









Great job.









Even if you did totally destroy a wonderful little LGB locomotive. You're really good at doing that. Destroying things that is...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well Geezer Dude You dun it again. You made a little master piece that will fit prefectly on the Door Hollow Rail Raod.


JJ


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, Bob's done it again....turned a toy train into a scale model! I actually think the sow's ear looks better!


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, you've gone and built another of those weird 'ugly ducklings' that I find so fascinating! (And done it stunningly, btw!) Considering how often these fireless engines were used in mines and 'sensitive' industrial situations, I don't understand why we don't see more of them being modelled ! 

One thing I've always been curious about, and never been able to find a picture of -- how did these critters get recharged? A stationary boiler rig of some kind, I presume. But a fitting for high pressure steam and water fed through a valve at the steam dome? Or directly into the 'boiler'? (And what would you call it anyway, other than a 'kettle'?)


I smell the possibility of a great diorama for the Door Hollow -- get one of those vapor emitters, and you could have 'steam leaking at the fitting' as the engine is being recharged at a siding! (Sure you have room, Bob -- Just tack a 'cupboard door' along the side somewhere!







)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cool, across the board. I s'pose I should really get back to the workshop and get going on TRR #2 again... March will soon be here and the weather will be suitable for painting again. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

$40 for a LGB Chloe... those things only happen in my dreams!!!! 

Great scratchbuild! I've enjoyed your building pictures very much and looking forward to the pictures with the Apache Powder rolling stock.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Be careful with the chloe type engine, only pull 2 or 3 light cars as the drive train is not very robust and parts are now hard to get. 

My friend had one strip the motor gear, but fortunately you can swap front to rear axle on this engine as the motor only drives the rear axle. 

A serpentine belt drives the front axle as well as the side rods so quartering this engine takes a little more effort than most engines as both the side rods and belt must have the proper alignment.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

They all look great Bob


----------

